# Cyma W W W



## rhaythorne

Anyone else spot this one on eBay earlier in the week? Not a bad BIN price compared to the last three or four dealer prices I've seen.

Lots of dial "character" on this one. Nice to see that the lume hasn't been completely removed. I hate it when they do that!

*CYMA WWW*










Had a bit of a scare when I wound the hands _backwards_ to 10:10 in order to take the above picture. It ground to a halt and the old trooper just didn't want to restart







But, after opening it up, I got it going and it means you get to see a picture of the movement









*CYMA WWW - Movement*










The caseback (polished







- but not overdone which is a relief):

*Cyma WWW caseback*










All in all, a nice addition to the WWW collection methinks. Only 10 more to go (Cyma, Buren, Eterna, Grana, JLC, Lemania, Longines, IWC, Omega, Record, Timor, Vertex)


----------



## JoT

Well done Rich it looks a good one









It's nice to have a theme for at least part of your collection


----------



## Duarte

Nice find. Congrats. Thes are quite addictive


----------



## Silver Hawk

CYMA really are lovely looking movements ...shame they don't take batteries







I have the cal. 586 below.

That looks a nice watch Rich. But what does W.W.W stand for?









Paul


----------



## rhaythorne

Thanks gents









They certainly are addictive and I think I will go for the complete "set" although the IWC and Longines are going to be hard to find and horribly expensive. The Omega (one of the most common ones) is often a crazy price in my opinion; just because of the name I suppose.

WWW? They were the world's first watches with Internet connectivity of course







It really stands for *W*rist*w*atch *W*aterproof or *W*aterproof *W*rist*w*atch - although they're barely waterproof by modern standards, just dust and splash-resistant really.

You're right about Cyma movements (and watches) Hawkey. I think Cyma is a brand name of Tavannes. One of the most underrated makes I reckon.

The one thing that still puzzles me is how to pronounce Cyma. "seema" is a popular answer although I used to prefer "cheema". I now suspect it's actually C.Y.M.A.


----------



## rhaythorne

I said:



> The one thing that still puzzles me is how to pronounce Cyma. "seema" is a popular answer although I used to prefer "cheema". I now suspect it's actually C.Y.M.A.


Just got this from the CYMA website - I'm still not sure how to pronounce the bloomin' name though









_"In 1862 in what was then a solidly expanding business, two brothers - Joseph and Theodore Schwob - officially entered the watchmaking ranks under the company name CYMA. The name was inspired by the French word cime, meaning "summit" or "the highest point", which in turn is derived from the Latin word cyma, meaning "a shoot"._

Any French or Latin language experts here?


----------



## JoT

Latin ......







..... "Theobald you are an idiot, you are doomed to failure" thanks Mr Gibbons









Rich it was a long time ago ..... Cyma in Latin is pronounced "Cheema".

A 'c' before a 'y' is ch as in chariot, 'y' is treated the same as 'i' which is always 'ee' as in feel.

As for the French







ask Stan


----------



## rhaythorne

Thanks John, I think I'll go back to pronouncing it "cheema" then


----------



## Griff

Always rated Cyma movements


----------



## adrian

If the word is of French origin, then it is pronounced as [sima]. I always pronounced with English accent ['saima]. Another interesting thing is that Daniel JeanRichard (recently JeanRichard) acquired the former office buildings of Cyma in Chaux-de-Fonds. Presently DJR is owned by Girard-Perregaux.


----------



## gavinjayanand

Sorry to butt in guys, but I think it's pronounced "See-ma". I found this advert on Youtube:






Marketed for the Chinese market, but the language in which it is presented in is English.

Same question was bugging me too.


----------

